# Piko offering "custom printed" cars and locos



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't know if anyone has posted about this... I just ran across it myself and thought it was interesting.

http://www.piko-shop.de/index.php?vw_type=92&vw_id=10&vw_name=detail

I'm not sure what the advantage would be over getting transfers from Stan (or any reputable printer) but I think it's an interesting move by Piko. It would be neat if they let you customize more than the advertising on the car (like the car markings, road numbers, etc) but it's a start


----------



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks a brilliant idea


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

notice they cannot print white... all the examples of pictures are on a white car. There is black and red printing on a gray car.

Also the printing areas are limited to square flat spaces. I think there is no comparison between custom decals, or white decals with stripes, road names, etc.

Could be fun on a box car but won't take the place of good old Stan!

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I think its really awsome that Piko offers this service, I wish LGB/Marklin did the same thing. While it doesn't replace Stan's decals, it does help those that repainting/decaling isn't something they do or want to do. I would love to see either company do a special Autism Awarness car. I would get atleast 1 if not 2 of them for my train. Mike


----------

